# Help Identify Camera



## Vincent_Huynh (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,
I've got this sitting in a big steel case and never found out what type of camera this is.

Any help would be amazing!


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 10, 2018)

Probably an old police or dmv camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 11, 2018)

Judging from the red label "230 V" I am inclined to think it might be some sort of passport or ID camera, either made for Europe or made in Europe.


----------



## sniper x (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes it does look like an old Polaroid type passport camera.


----------

